# Man killed while watching



## firefighterwolf (Jul 11, 2014)

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ROL-?SITE=ORMED&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## Mike-M (Jul 11, 2014)

Gotta pay better attention when there are idiots around doing idiot things.


----------



## Wolfcsm (Jul 11, 2014)

And in what was logging country!

Hal


----------

